# Martin Leopard......opinions?



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Any info on a good first compound bow would be greatly appreciated. The technology is todays bow market just blows my mind and it's hard to choose. I'll be hunting OTG in hilly terrain.....it's pretty covered up in trees and the spot I'll frequent has several downed trees with brush....wondering if I should choose a heavier bow or go with a heavier arrow.


----------



## bawpita (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm tiny with a 23" draw and an artificial draw shoulder. I shoot a Bear Cruzer and love it. Had an Apprentice III, loved it less. One of my friends kids shoots a Diamond Infinite Edge. Both bows are not terribly expensive and are very adjustable. I would not buy a used bow from someone I didn't know. And congrats on the baby.


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Thx bawpita!! What didn't you like about the apprentice?? Since I've not shot in so long not sure what are likes and dislikes...


----------



## bawpita (Dec 15, 2015)

My specific Apprentice had issues with cables derailing. Bear fixed it once and later replaced it under warranty. Their service department was excellent. The Cruzer is a little longer and heavier, but I found it smoother to draw and it fits me better.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

I am not a lady, but have two daughters that shoot 3D tournaments with me (at least they used to, before they got into volleyball...) Anyway, you must be a fairly tall lady to have a 26" draw length. My girls are in their teens, 5' 3" and 5' 6" and the taller one's draw is only about 24.5"

If 26" is your correct draw length, it will open up a lot of options, and you won't necessarily be limited to youth or lady specific bows.

Re: the Martin Leopard, it is a solid all around bow. I assume it is set up with the Mini ViPro single cam ? I am a Martin staff shooter, but I generally do not shoot single cams, so I do not have any direct experience with that cam, but many people that do like single cams praised that cam for smooth draw and ease of adjustment. You do need to make sure the bow fits you, and if you need a module change, make sure the shop has the mods or will get it for you, as Martin has gone through an ownership change and they are no longer making the modules for that bow. If you could get a full set of mods, or at least a couple on either side of your draw length, that may help if you adjust your shooting style - i.e. a change of releases later may justify a 1/2" change in draw mods. 

As far as the price goes, $200 fully set up with a good quality sight and rest is reasonable, especially if they are going to adjust it to fit you and help you get it sighted in. Resale value on all bows is poor, at best, so buying used makes good sense as long as you are reasonably sure you are getting the bow in good working order. If you cannot do your own tuning and repairs, dealing with a reputable shop is a good idea as well.

If the sight and rest are cheap models and you expect to change them out immediately, I would suggest asking to get a better model added (many shops will have used take off equipment they can swap around at little or no cost.) 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

My first bow purchase in 2010 was a RH Martin Leopard 50DW (15 lbs DW range) which I started at 35# and eventually maxed it out at 50#. It is easy to draw and hold. It is a slow bow. I have 24" DL which contributed to the low fps. It is louder than my present bow. A bull elk jumped the bow string. A heavier arrow would have quieted down the bow a little, but a heavier arrow will cause a lower fps.

I now have a LH 2012 Mathews Jewel 55#. I don't love the Jewel, however, it was the best choice out of the 3 bows I had available to try in 24DL.

First, make sure you know your eye dominance. In 2010, I knew I was LED, but chickened out buying a LH bow because I am right handed. After buying the LH Jewel, I kept my RH bow to shoot occasionally because it is easier to find RH bows to try out in Pro Shops then LH bows.

In 2012, while trying out bows, one Pro Shop tried to convince me to buy the RH Jewel simply because that is what they had in stock. Therefore, I strongly encourage people to visit 3 or more Pro Shops and never purchase a bow on the first visit.

There are many first time archers with limited budgets that are happy buying the Diamond Infinite Edge as their starter bow.

I consider my Martin Leopard old technology. The Jewel and Infinite are newer technology.

Most importantly, shoot the bow before buying. Shoot as many bows as possible before deciding.

Most Pro Shops aren't like what I encountered in 2012 at the one Pro Shop who tried selling me the wrong eye dominance bow when I was determined to switch to my correct eye dominance. All other Pro Shops I have visited have been awesome to work with.

At each Pro Shop you visit...play a little dumb...walk into each Pro Shop, have each shop measure your DL and see if they ask you to check your eye dominance. If they only suggest bows they have in stock, perhaps they are not serving your best interest. This will be difficult to evaluate unless visiting multiple Pro Shops. I truly believe most Pro Shops want to work in good faith with new archers. I have only had one bad experience.

Some women on here have noted negative treatment by Pro Shops because they are women. I have never had this happen to me with the 6 Colorado Pro Shops I have visited. They have treated me as respectively as the men. I make a point of going to Pro Shops when they are not busy which they appreciate. I also don't go within 60 days before opening day when they are slammed with procrastinating bowhunters.

Never rush a bow purchase. I did that and regretted it.

Purchase and setup a bow a minimum 6 months before your opening day to allow enough prep time for practice and adjustments to the bow and setup. Allow a longer prep time if your muscles need to develop to reach a minimum DW required by your state for hunting. Rushing DW increases can lead to injury.

Ask your friend if you may purchase a bow in January or February with his generous gift money. This will give yourself time to find the bow that works best for you. You never know...other people may get new bows for Christmas and then put them on consignment at Pro Shops in January.

Hit the weights and start doing pullups and pushups. In 6-8 weeks, you will be more likely to comfortably pull back those bows to try out. Rowing machines are also a good exercise to develop the back muscles.

Good Luck and welcome to the archery addiction.


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Man, great advice mtnmutt!! And dg...I'm 5'4"....and have been measured multiple times. I do hang around a lot so that may have stretched my arms out a bit.:darkbeer:

Currently I'm pulling 50# fairly comfortably, before River I was a wood floor contractor, now I lug around my 23# 9 month old, so I've got some guns. I'll probably shoot 40# while I target for a few months then turn it back up a few months before season. At least, tis is what I've heard would be a good approach. I'm getting a sitter next week and will go to my local pro to shoot a few.....I have held the Cruzer a few times now and am seriously considering it. If nothing else, I'll shoot it and save my pennies for a better bow if I feel I need one. Currently R eye dominant, although I shoot the rifle with both open, this will be a new thing for me to close my left. I'm pretty excited to start shooting a bow again, and hoping River will pick it up with me when he's ready....way better than video games.

I appreciate everyone's advice.....I guess I'll shoot the Martin but not expect too much. Anyone shot a cruzer? It's amazing how much stuff is in the industry to buy compared to the early 80's.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Martin Leopard, @25" and currently set about 35#. When I was shooting it, l did enjoy it because of the single cam. The only thing I didn't like was when I reduced my dw from 50# to 35#, my peep wouldn't come back straight anymore.


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks lastcall.......I shot both the leopard and the cruzer. I went with the cruzer......they were quite different. The Martin was quite a bit louder on draw and I didn't like the cycle....kind of jerky. The Cruzer was smoother than I though....I felt no vibration after shot and the "back wall" I guess, was very consistent and exact. I'm coming from no knowledge and 2 different bows shot so doesn't mean much. Shot it at 40# and felt like it was a great place to start. Now I need to get to range and adjust my 30 and 40 pins... the 30 is a bit off. Thanks so much for all of your info.....now I have 9 months to practice till next years bow season!!!!


----------

